# اقتراح وطلب خاص بمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس



## مسيحى_وافتخر (28 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام ونعمة للجميع 

انا من فترة نفسي اتعرف على مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لانها ممكن تزيد ايمان الانسان لكن المشكلة ان المخطوطات صعبة فى قراءتها واصلا محدش فكر يجمع لنا كل المخطوطات فى كتاب واحد واقتراحاتى : 
1_ عضو متخصص يجمع لنا كل المخطوطات للكتاب المقدس فى كتاب بصورها الحقيقية مش مجرد الكلمات( لان فيه برنامج فيه الاصل العبرى واليونانى لكن مش المخطوطات نفسها ) وكمان تحت كل مخطوطة محتواها بخط واضح بلغتها وكمان ترجمتها بالعربى وتاريخ كتابتها 

2_ جمع كل المخطوطات التى تخص كل سفر فى زمن كتابة كل منها وذلك لمقارنة المخطوطات ببعض _مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار وضع نبذات من علم النقد النصى تحت اى اختلافات ناتجة عن خطأ نسخى او خلافه 

لو حد فعلا عنده حاجة زى كده باللغة العربية ياريت يخدمنى ويحط الرابط 
ولو لا ياريت نقول للاستاذ مولكا او اى متخصص هنا يعمل لنا هنا حاجة زى كده 

شكرااااااااا


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*الكلام دا  مستحيل ولو حصل هيبقى اصدارات كليات وجامعات عالمية مش منتديات لانه دا عمل ضخم جدا  *


----------

